# Fancy Coat German Shepherd?



## Blkgp1 (May 2, 2015)

Have any of your heard of a "fancy coat" german shepherd? The breeder i got my girl from originally said my girl would be a long hair/coat... now at 4 months when i again confronted her she is saying she isn't a long hair/coat but is a "fancy coat" and I think she is again lying to me. She is trying to say a "fancy coat" is even better and play it off like she did me a favor.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Blkgp1 said:


> Have any of your heard of a "fancy coat" german shepherd? The breeder i got my girl from originally said my girl would be a long hair/coat... now at 4 months when i again confronted her she is saying she isn't a long hair/coat but is a "fancy coat" and I think she is again lying to me. She is trying to say a "fancy coat" is even better and play it off like she did me a favor.


nope lol. never heard of fancy coat


----------



## Safzola (Jan 14, 2013)

Blkgp1 said:


> Have any of your heard of a "fancy coat" german shepherd? The breeder i got my girl from originally said my girl would be a long hair/coat... now at 4 months when i again confronted her she is saying she isn't a long hair/coat but is a "fancy coat" and I think she is again lying to me. She is trying to say a "fancy coat" is even better and play it off like she did me a favor.


Ha strange..lets see a photo of this FANCY COAT


----------



## Blkgp1 (May 2, 2015)

Here is my girl, who is supposidly a "fancy coat" 
She is still very young and doesnt have her adult fur yet.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

It looks like she's just a regular short coat.


----------



## Blkgp1 (May 2, 2015)

Yeah. It really upsets me that the breeder lied to me for 3 months ssying she was a long coat then a "fancy". 
Any idea how I confront her about this? I love my dog, but am very upset she lied to me every week for the past 3 months when she is the "expert" and should have know, right?


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Blkgp1 said:


> Yeah. It really upsets me that the breeder lied to me for 3 months ssying she was a long coat then a "fancy".
> Any idea how I confront her about this? I love my dog, but am very upset she lied to me every week for the past 3 months when she is the "expert" and should have know, right?


Geez I wouldn't have a good answer for this. I'll live this one for the experts


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have never heard anyone call any type of coat a fancy coat. But, to be clear, the long coat is not rare nor does it make the dog more valuable. For a long time it was unacceptable in the show ring in both Germany and the US as a fault. Plush coats (which often describes GSD coats that are medium in length) would be a little more valuable if you want to show because they are not a fault. Most people call them standard or stock coats. 

Frankly, I think the long coats should be a fault, because they would be very difficult for the working shepherd to maintain with dogs chasing sheep 14 hours a day. My regular coated dogs put together cost less in grooming than this one coatie. 

And the coat does not effect personality/temperament or health. Those need to be first. If those are good, then, the coat can be red and blue polkadots on peach fuzz and it wouldn't matter.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

My long coat requires zero extra grooming.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

it depends on the age of the dog and the thickness of the coat. As dogs age, the coat does thicken. Kacie had a very thick coat when she got older, so did my Golden/Border cross. I had to trim the foot fluffs and the rear area as well as brush often. My stock coats never needed that extra trim/groom and come in clean, where the coaties bring in all sorts of stuff in the tail alone.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Here's mine! He seems to be inbetween coat length wise... not as short as say Carma's but not as mega fluffy as I've seen some long coats, mostly showlines. I like the short and medium length coats but the super fluffy coats.. eh they kind dog stop looking like GSD's to me but that's just my personal preference. Grooming my guy is super easy, in fact I really only brush him when he's blowing coat and maybe a couple times a month inbetween. :shocked: He's also a herding dog and it's never caused one issue. 

Winter 2015 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Cooling off after a herding session 
Winter 2015 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Herding
Winter 2015 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Jan 2015 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

This is him out of coat, he almost looks like a normal stock coat during this time!
Winter 2014 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Don't mind the terrible stack, lol
Stack improving! by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Carriesue, he has more hair than some of my short coats, but yeah, he doesn't have that massive coat thing that Moofie has. Moofie would definitely hamper a shepherd or farmer who used the dog for regular herding. 

I've had him out on woodchips over bare ground -- awful. I have had him on bare concrete -- awful. He is currently on concrete covered with wood chips -- hope this works, as he starts classes again next week and will have to go to work with me at least some of the days. Karma is in with him. She just needs a bit of a brushing every other week or so, and she's clean -- no problems.


----------



## Safzola (Jan 14, 2013)

Blkgp1 said:


> Yeah. It really upsets me that the breeder lied to me for 3 months ssying she was a long coat then a "fancy".
> Any idea how I confront her about this? I love my dog, but am very upset she lied to me every week for the past 3 months when she is the "expert" and should have know, right?


Its not nice what has happened to you,,,,,were they a back yard breeder ? Thing is here, what outcome are you wanting ? Do you think you paid more thinking she was long haired ?...


----------



## Blkgp1 (May 2, 2015)

I paid $3k, for what i thought was a longhair puppy, who was going to be trained for service/ therapy work, who would be submissive and low prey drive ( i have other dogs and cats). Also she had a lifetime health guaranty. Insted i got a shorthair, who had diarrhea for 2+ months, almost a thousand for vet bills alone, i was told if i changed her food from iams- my guaranty would be voided, who is very high prey drive. Who will be great for protection work, but so far temperament doesn't fit service or therapy. 
The breeder told me up until 4 months she was long hair. Now she says she is a "fancy coat" which is another lie. 

Don't get me wrong, i love her. Now that i have her i wouldn't change her for the word. But i still want to get a long hair. But now i will have to wait to get my longhair because the city i live in has a restriction on the number if digs you can own. 
I just feel she lied to me non stop. I wish she would have just told me from the beginning if she wasn't sure about something. I want her to realize it is not ok to lie about these things and apologize.


----------



## Blkgp1 (May 2, 2015)

And she claims to be one of the top breeders in the midwest.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

can you pm me her website? just curious to see her dogs and advertisement


----------



## Blkgp1 (May 2, 2015)

Bella67 said:


> can you pm me her website? just curious to see her dogs and advertisement




i have pics of her up since she was 3 1/2 weeks..... i can't figure out to get his to let me post pics....


** Removed by Admin - Please PM member for info **


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Yeah she looks to be regular stock/plush coat.


----------



## Kodakp (Feb 22, 2015)

Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Blkgp1 (May 2, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I removed the link because it identifies your breeder, and the board has a No Breeder Bashing Policy. We are not in a position to verify all claims by members, so the policy is to be fair all around. Disputes between owners and breeders are private and need to be dealt with off the board. 

I did do a quick google search on your breeder, and there are many complaints about her on Rip-Off Report, and other sites. Sorry you got taken advantage off, this is a breeder who only cares about the money, and not the dogs, nor the owners. 

Seems like she says all the right things, but does the opposite. Sad that there are so many dishonest people around.  

I'm also going to move these last few posts into a thread of their own so as to not clutter up the picture thread with on-going discussion.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Weird, the title of this thread changed from show me your long coats? Anyways, my pup I posted is a long coat... There's no such thing as a fancy coat, sorry you got duped.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

yeah I was going to say the same thing?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I moved Blkgp's post and following discussion to it's own thread. CarrieSue, since you posted in response to Blkgp's question, I moved it too for continuity. 

But Ollie is gorgeous enough that he sure deserves to be re-posted in the Show me thread.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I had two longhaired GSDs whose coats rivaled that of any Collie. Grooming was minimal and the bonus was there was very little shedding especially compared to my stock coat dogs.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Your dog looks pretty fancy to me, good looker....and has a coat. So, maybe that's what a "fancy coat" is????? Maybe your breeder is a politician since they have a good way of spinning things.

Nothing but coats for me as well, less shed on a daily basis compared to my friends who have stock coats. 

I'd be curious as to the breeder if you don't mind PMing me, I had 2 GSDs from midwest breeders in the past and probably talked to every breeder in the midwest during my last search for my current pup....ended up going out of region.

SuperG


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Carriesue said:


> Here's mine! He seems to be inbetween coat length wise... not as short as say Carma's but not as mega fluffy as I've seen some long coats, mostly showlines. I like the short and medium length coats but the super fluffy coats.. eh they kind dog stop looking like GSD's to me but that's just my personal preference



Sorry, I disagree with you that the "mega fluffy" long coat show lines stop looking like GSD's. 

I have seen plenty of long coats that aren't "barely long coat" and still look 100% GSD to me. 


First people want to pull this showline working line junk, and now long coats who have too long of coats don't look like GSDS? Meh. 

This board gets old.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I disagree with the coats not being a pain in the neck. They are. Longcoats shed, and they get dirt and bedding stuck up under themselves and through that fluffy tail, and they aren't all that keen on letting you clean that all out either. And then there is the shedding. Usually my dogs don't have their first major shed until they are about a year old. Well Moofie turned a year in April and he is shedding like crazy. 

If you think that having a longcoat will be easier to take care of, forget it. It's possible if you get one that doesn't have an undercoat I guess. Maybe. I find them a whole lot more difficult.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

selzer said:


> I disagree with the coats not being a pain in the neck. They are. Longcoats shed, and they get dirt and bedding stuck up under themselves and through that fluffy tail, and they aren't all that keen on letting you clean that all out either. And then there is the shedding. Usually my dogs don't have their first major shed until they are about a year old. Well Moofie turned a year in April and he is shedding like crazy.
> 
> If you think that having a longcoat will be easier to take care of, forget it. It's possible if you get one that doesn't have an undercoat I guess. Maybe. I find them a whole lot more difficult.


Maybe yours just has more coat. I, along with multiple other long coat owners that I have known, have agreed that our long coats (with undercoats) shed overall less than our stock coats. And mine don't get anything "stuck" to them anymore so than my stock coat would. There's variation within any of the coats, so making blanket statements about them is kind of pointless.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Yeah, I agree that mine has way less overall shedding as long as I go over him once a week with a palm brush. He gets slightly more things caught in his coat than a regular stock coat GSD, but not enough that it's a huge pain. It's easy to just dust him off with my hand and be on my way. Probably the only thing that's way different is he takes way longer to dry completely than my stock coat GSD ever did.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

The only things that get stuck in my dogs coat are burrs, and they get stuck on my stock coat dog too. It's not like she goes out in the yard and comes back inside covered in leaves and mud and whatever else is out there...I've had her kenneled with cedar chips before and nothing stuck to her any more than my others. And especially having done plenty of grooming training (as I have with my others), she's keen enough on grooming to let me yank on whatever I want.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Well, I started Moof out on wood chips over ground. He was kenneled with Cujo. Cujo was not a mess, Moofy was awful. 

So I put him on concrete. In one day, he is covered in yuck and it is stringing up under him, and Cujo is just fine.

I have him in with Karma now. I took them both to the groomer -- Moof has been countless times this past year. Karma not once. Karma was easy, and Moof's tail was cording and up under his belly was a royal pain. 

He needs to be brushed out daily. My other dogs do not. 

He's my first coat, and I won't have another. Sorry. They are a pain in the neck to groom and to keep clean. At least he is, and I don't really see how any other dog with as much hair would be any easier.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

My coaties collect more debris than my stock coats. Most stuff only takes a little extra effort to remove, not a huge deal usually. Every now and then they'll get into something that'll wipe off easily on my stock coats , but must be picked or brushed out of my coaties. 

The seeds in the picture were a huge pita to remove from Rangers ear floof, they weren't as bad on the rest of his coat.


----------



## Majolica (Feb 18, 2015)

selzer said:


> Sorry. They are a pain in the neck to groom and to keep clean. *At least he is,* and I don't really see how any other dog with as much hair would be any easier.


But that's the issue, isn't it? HE is difficult to groom. You have no prior experience with any other coated GSD's. Perhaps yours is unusually difficult? I have a long coated Border Collie. If we want to talk about an active dog, (even now at 12 years old), she is it. We live in the country, basically always have. She really only needs brushed a few times a year to prevent matts. She runs through weeds taller than her all day long, she also loves to get in the pool. The only thing that is an issue is a certain type of burr that EVERY single dog we have (including the two stock coated GSD's) and the horses gets in their hair. :headbang:

I work as a groomer. Generally, when I see a double coated dog with matts, it means the owner has not brushed the dog in over a year or the dog has an EXTREMELY long and EXTREMELY thick coat, and even then it typically takes many months without brushing. (Note: That does NOT mean your dog isn't an outlier that DOES matt easily, but this is a general rule for double coated dogs. Some dogs just have an atypical texture to their coat.) Some double coated dogs will NEVER matt no matter how long it has been (that is how my Border Collie was when she was younger).


This:


selzer said:


> and they aren't all that keen on letting you clean that all out either.


is pure and simple training. My stock coats aren't terribly excited to have their undercoat brushed out either, or their nails done, or have a bath. But they tolerate it because they were trained to.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

So I have a big fluffy dog that is a major PITA grooming wise. It is a *combination* of the long coat, thickness and volume of undercoat, AND the texture of his coat on certain areas of his body. The LC GSDs I've touched, even the ones with longer top coat and/or more dense undercoat have a much nicer texture to their coat that my dog's coat on his belly, private area, tail, and "pants". Here, the hair is super long (at least 8') and thick but very coarse, constantly tangles. It's like if you took a Barbie doll, then teased the crap out of her hair until it was totally destroyed in a nasty, crimped mess. That is the texture of his coat. He sheds much differently than my GSDs, not more or less, but different. Overall, I prefer his shedding to the GSDs, but much prefer stock coated GSD grooming (which for me is nothing other than a bath if they need it and maybe a once over with a rake a few times a year). I'm not an idiot when it comes to grooming and have quite a few tools at my disposal (clippers, thinning scissors, regular hair scissors, 4-5 different types of brushes, dog high velocity dryer) and I still use a professional groomer 3-4 times a year. Anyway, he's NOT a GSD but illustrates that there isn't a one-size-fits-all when it comes to grooming long hair vs. stock coat. Most of my friends with LC GSDs have the kind that are barely LC (ear tufts and maybe slightly longer coat noticeable on the belly) and don't have any more dense undercoat than a stock coat, sometimes even less. Their grooming is no different other than possibly detangling a few tangles behind the ears.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Majolica said:


> But that's the issue, isn't it? HE is difficult to groom. You have no prior experience with any other coated GSD's. Perhaps yours is unusually difficult? I have a long coated Border Collie. If we want to talk about an active dog, (even now at 12 years old), she is it. We live in the country, basically always have. She really only needs brushed a few times a year to prevent matts. She runs through weeds taller than her all day long, she also loves to get in the pool. The only thing that is an issue is a certain type of burr that EVERY single dog we have (including the two stock coated GSD's) and the horses gets in their hair. :headbang:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All of this is my assumption as well. My dogs all tolerate grooming just fine. Doesn't mean all long coats are like that.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

My long coat is super easy to groom, though granted his coat is not as thick and fluffy as some. But I worked with him from puppyhood on grooming, he now jumps in the tub on his own for baths and holds a nice stay for me while I brush him and also sits nicely while I dremel his nails. I remember my female normal stock being more of a pain to groom because she shed SO much but she was fed crap food, my current GSD is raw fed and doesn't shed anywhere NEAR as much.... His coat is also so much shinier and softer.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Nigel said:


> My coaties collect more debris than my stock coats. Most stuff only takes a little extra effort to remove, not a huge deal usually. Every now and then they'll get into something that'll wipe off easily on my stock coats , but must be picked or brushed out of my coaties.
> 
> The seeds in the picture were a huge pita to remove from Rangers ear floof, they weren't as bad on the rest of his coat.


OMG! Ain't that the truth? I suppose 'city' type LH dogs wouldn't cause any extra grooming. But dogs that are out in the field a lot will bring home an entire nature preserve in their butt puffs! I'm constantly brushing and pulling and cleaning!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

This is the best picture I have at the office to show the length of his hair.


----------



## Chai (Dec 11, 2014)

Not sure if anybody else experiences this. Mine is a LSC, but seems a lot more medium haired and fluffier? Anyway, the longer top coat actually traps the shedding undercoat, so it only comes out when I brush him once a week! And even then, the hair we get out of him is way less than my previous regular coats. Maybe I'm just really lucky...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ole Fluffy Butt, jumps up on the dog house for me to brush him out every day now. We are getting into a routine, I hope. It is a really crazy coat that tangles and cords very easily. I mean, he can mat in a day. None of my stock coats are like that. 

He sheds a lot, but usually it comes out when brushing, not all over my clothes. But if you don't get it out of there, it will mat up and tangle. 

Yes, he is my only coat. I have others out of his sire, and they have longer hair/different coats than my other shepherds, but usually no problem.

Most of my dogs are easy keepers. 

As for what Moof will let me do, he will let me do anything. It does not mean he likes it. I am in tune with him enough to know when he is uncomfortable, frustrated, etc. It doesn't mean he doesn't let me do it.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Kacie passed away unexpectedly May 1st from an undetected cancer...my house is definitely different without her coat and big ole' paws bringing in the outside world. 

It is a huge void=proof of her coated presence is missing. 

When the oak stringers start falling, they won't be entering the house, riding along on her tail and feathering floofs.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I'm sorry. 

Oak stringers? I guess I've been calling that linchen. I have oaks along the back, shading the kennels. Maples up both sides, and Pines out front. If the dogs aren't shedding, it's the trees, or both.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Kacie passed away unexpectedly May 1st from an undetected cancer...my house is definitely different without her coat and big ole' paws bringing in the outside world.
> 
> It is a huge void=proof of her coated presence is missing.
> 
> When the oak stringers start falling, they won't be entering the house, riding along on her tail and feathering floofs.


Oh, I'm so sorry to hear of your loss of Kacie! 

Oak stringers are my arch nemesis! They stick to Hondo like glue. I have 5 large Oak trees on my property. I love the trees, but hate those things!


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

That's awful about Kacie. I'm very sorry.

Oak strings-that's what they are-I didn't know. Mars, a true long-coat with no undercoat, hates them, and really appreciates when I brush them out. He's a little vain.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> Kacie passed away unexpectedly May 1st from an undetected cancer...my house is definitely different without her coat and big ole' paws bringing in the outside world.
> 
> It is a huge void=proof of her coated presence is missing.
> 
> When the oak stringers start falling, they won't be entering the house, riding along on her tail and feathering floofs.


I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

I too am sorry for your loss!


----------



## Majolica (Feb 18, 2015)

I was thinking about this thread today while grooming an oddly long coated "Husky". I had a thought, and I want to preface it with the idea that I hope no one is offended, and I only mention this because you may be surprised by how often this is a problem.

For those who are having trouble keeping their long coated dogs from matting, how are you brushing them and with what tools? (Obviously this won't help keep burrs or any yard products out of their coats, this only refers to matting.) I've talked to quite a few people who only use a slicker brush, or a pin brush, or a Furminator (I HATE those, but that is another topic). To fully groom a double coated dog, you must use a comb and get ALL of the way down to the skin after using a slicker brush. If you do not do this, the dog is NOT fully brushed out, and you have just wasted your time. If you cannot run your hand backwards for a few inches and easily see skin anywhere on the dog, you have not combed out all of the way down to the skin. This is true on any coat thickness. I can do this on the Husky, despite the fact that he has a Husky thick coat, and still has most of his winter coat. I can do this on Collies, Saint Bernards, etc.

I just thought I would mention this in the hope that it might help someone with their coated dog (or even a stock coat).


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

My dog has never had any matting, but when I do brush her, I use either a comb or an undercoat rake.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> it depends on the age of the dog and the thickness of the coat. As dogs age, the coat does thicken. Kacie had a very thick coat when she got older, so did my Golden/Border cross. I had to trim the foot fluffs and the rear area as well as brush often. My stock coats never needed that extra trim/groom and come in clean, where the coaties bring in all sorts of stuff in the tail alone.


This is how Bear's butt looks at all times. I am so tired of picking leaves and twigs out of his behind! LOL


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> Kacie passed away unexpectedly May 1st from an undetected cancer...my house is definitely different without her coat and big ole' paws bringing in the outside world.
> 
> It is a huge void=proof of her coated presence is missing.
> 
> When the oak stringers start falling, they won't be entering the house, riding along on her tail and feathering floofs.


I missed this when I quoted ur photo. So sorry for your loss  She was a beautiful girl


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

"Any idea how I confront her about this?"
Why? I wouldn't bother. You like your dog, you're happy with your dog, she looks like a PB GSD. I'd quit fussing about what the coat turns out like and just enjoy watching her grow and change.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

thanks to all who offered condolences in Kacies passing. I just wanted to share the way she is missed....2 weeks ago she left us, and the trees are really dropping their bounty.
My stock coats don't bring it in whatsoever like she use to. 
She was such a good girl, truly missed by all of us. This was her last photo, taken while I was on hold with the vet.
She was a stoic dog, chased the squirrels about 5 minutes before this was taken.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm so so sorry to hear about Kacie. We just never have them long enough.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Some people here call them "glamour coats" - pretty much a plush stock coat with some extra feathering around ears and legs.
Your pup has some small ear floofies whats his back like? One of my longer coat ones looked very much like your pup but her back got really wavy when her adult coat came through and she has some feathering and a very plush coat


----------



## gsdgirl00 (Oct 6, 2014)

I actually have heard that the 'fancy' coat is the same as the plush coat (the more common name for the two)


----------

